

Ask HN: Confused if doing Master's in US a good way to get entry - confutation

/throwaway<p>I want to be in the Valley and do my own stuff there. I already have couple of web projects I am working on. I know I can work on my own projects from here as well but there just is not the atmosphere here. My former boss is the only person I know with whom I can talk about tech stuff and he shall be in States soon.<p>The thing is getting the entry to States is very time consuming and pretty hard as well now. Someone suggested me I do my Master's from US and after that I can get an H1B from some company. Besides my former boss (I was working with him while I was pursuing my Bachelor's) might help me on that regard as well.<p>tl'dr: Is getting education in States a good way to get an entry and subsequently citizenship considering it will leave me in neck-deep debt?
======
eitally
Where are you now, and is there a chance of earning a scholarship (to avoid
the neck-deep debt part)?

~~~
confutation
I'm in India right now. I will only consider Master's if it helps in getting
me residency.

I am sure I can get some scholarship if I try hard.

